# ¿Cuánto tiempo les toma instalar Gentoo?

## amulet_linux

*con Xorg, un navegador, una suite ofimática, un reproductor multimedia y un editor de textos. Se entiende la idea?

La primera vez que instalé Gentoo en mi Intel atom me tomó una semana con todo instalado: GIMP, Inkscape, Evolution, juegos de KDE... Con un i7 supongo que me tomó menos de un día...

Al final instalar Gentoo con uclibc me tomó como 3 horas.

Qué me dicen ustedes?

Saludos!

----------

## amulet_linux

contando lo que toma el procesador  :Smile: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Tenerlo con los 50 programas que tengo en @world como 5 horas, tomando en cuenta que no uso DE, solo dwm, emacs, st como terminal, conkeror/firefox. En realidad la instalación funcional básica esta en 3 horas más o menos.

----------

## amulet_linux

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Tenerlo con los 50 programas que tengo en @world como 5 horas, tomando en cuenta que no uso DE, solo dwm, emacs, st como terminal, conkeror/firefox. En realidad la instalación funcional básica esta en 3 horas más o menos.

 

Una vez tuve que reinstalar mis 196 programas del archivo world, Gnome 3, Cinnamon.... tomó como 6 horas

----------

## pelelademadera

unas 4 hs compilando libreoffice y chromium, kde y bueno, ktorrent y cosas de uso comun, konsole, kate y demas, vlc kaffeine k9copy, k3b... en definitiva una instalacion completa

usando binarios de libreoffice y chromium ando en las 3 hs, claro esta que ya tengo todo seteado, las use, el .config del kernel y demas, si hay que leer para hacerlo lleva bastante mas tiempo...

de todas maneras mi pc es un 2600k @ 5ghz, 16gb de ram 2133 cl9, y un ssd sata 3... para lo que es pc desktop, no se debe poder mucho mas rapido que eso... algun intel de 6 u 8 nucleos de los nuevos habria que ver, pero como se sabe, achicar tiempos cortos afecta muy poco...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ustedes son muy rapidos jaja, estan tomando en cuenta solo el tiempo de compilación o que? porque tan solo en arreglar alguna USE que falle, pulir las variables de entorno, probar mi instalación y todas esas cosas me llevo una hora más o menos. O están tomando en cuenta solo el tiempo de compilación o todos tienen super computadoras  y yo una calculadora  :Razz: 

----------

## amulet_linux

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Ustedes son muy rapidos jaja, estan tomando en cuenta solo el tiempo de compilación o que? porque tan solo en arreglar alguna USE que falle, pulir las variables de entorno, probar mi instalación y todas esas cosas me llevo una hora más o menos. O están tomando en cuenta solo el tiempo de compilación o todos tienen super computadoras  y yo una calculadora 

 

tienes razón, somos rápidos...

----------

## natrix

Una PC modesta con KDE y soft común me llevó unas 9-10 hs.

```
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 2.66GHz
```

Pero considerando lo siguiente:

* El cálculo es partiendo de una máquina de cero;

* Apuntando a un kernel que me permite arranca la máquina sin problemas, para un kernel óptimo y liviano me tomo mi tiempo, puedo hablar de días.

* Cuando tengo en marcha Xorg corro un “emerge –e @system” para compilar algún resto de stage3.

* Ya tengo bastante en claro que /etc quiero.

* Libreoffice binario, caso contrario sumo 2:30 hs.

* Por antojo, luego de la instalación hago un bootstrap de Icedtea, si se cuenta esto hay que sumar 4 hs.

* Habría que sumar unas dos horas para instalar algún device y configuraciones varias.

En resumen: instalación unas 10hs, pero la PC que quiero que quede unas 16hs, más lo que me lleve el kernel.

Lo sé…. Soy lento…..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JotaCE

No es tan rápido como quisiera pero cada vez que tengo que hacerlo me tardo unas 10 a 12 horas.

Como tengo todo el código fuente guardado en una unidad externa no tengo que descargar fuentes.

Un sistema base, xorg-x11, ofimática, firefox, thunderbird, kernel, configuración, pulido, probado, 100% como yo quiero de 10 a 12 horas!!

----------

## esteban_conde

La que tengo empecé en 2007 y todavía no he terminado.  :Laughing: 

Lo básico es que arranquen las X ya que leer sin consola, subir y bajar, copiar ...etc. es muy incómodo.

----------

## tuxtor

Como 4-6 horas solo de compilación porque ya tengo listos todos los archivos de configuración.

----------

## natrix

Algunos posibles hits!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkKElaYBNFY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBS5RC-CQxw

----------

## jmpello

Pues depende de todo lo que tengas que configurar por el camino y de cuando consideres que has acabado  :Wink: 

Desde algo menos de una hora la instalación base hasta toda la vida si es la que usas a diario... y contando con una máquina +- potente y con una conexión a internet +- rápida...

Lo que tengo ahora mismo en este cacharro -unos 120 paquetes en el world- unas 8 horas.

Un saludo gentooceros

jm

----------

## colo-des

Bueno, he perdido la cuenta de cuanto tiempo voy, tenía esta "super notebook" con archlinux y en la última actualización, los dos núcleos de 1Ghz de este APU se fueron a mas de 80% sin hacer nada. Al parecer han logrado que systemd no se lleve con slim, desactive slim y arranque con startx y todo normal, los dos núcleos al 1 o 2% en standby, así que me dije, basta de la basura de systemd, ya no lo tolero mas.

Antes de empezar, la puse en orden, le agregue otro módulo de ram, antes tenia uno de 2G DDR3 1333Mhz y le puse otro igual, ahora quedo en doble canal con 4G DDR3 1333Mhz, también le cambie la grasa disipadora, le puse Artic Silver 5....mas una buena sacada de pelusas de la turbina y sopleteada....ahora apenas entibia.

Debo decir que esta tiene W7 y anda aceptable dentro de lo que es la maquinita, usa sda1 y sda2 para W7 y sda3 para la extendida, luego 4 lógicas para gentoo sda5 (boot) sda6 (swap) sda7 (raiz) sda8 (home).

Como tengo las otras 4 pcs de escritorio con gentoo testing amd64, esta no iba a ser la excepción, instale el stage3 y compile el núcleo (3.17.7) a medida de forma manual, reinicie y todo perfecto, a partir de ahí me puse a actualizar el stage3 a testing, previo haber configurado locales y todo lo demás....creo que el proceso de actualizar la base a testing llevó algo de 23 horas.....vamos, poca cosa, menos de un día.

Ya días después, con openbox y firefox (5 horas y media) vlc gimp xine mplayer2 smplayer2 qmmp etc, hoy me puse a actualizarla, esta fue la primera actualización y estoy terminando de compilar el núcleo 3.18.2, con mas pulido del hardware, anda el lector de tarjetas y la cámara de video con vlc

miren lo que demoró:

# time make -j3

real	48m11.299s

user	70m53.746s

sys	5m42.818s

Si señores, 48 minutos para un núcleo pelado, que solo tiene incluido lo que usa y nada mas, recuerde que es un APU AMD de dos núcleos de 1Ghz y 4G de RAM DDR3 a 1333Mhz.

# uname -a

Linux pc-notebook 3.17.8-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 10 19:56:46 ART 2015 x86_64 AMD C-60 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Veremos ahora cuando bootee si sale todo bien...el próximo paso es instalar libreoffice-bin....ese si no me animo con los fuentes.

----------

## colo-des

Aquí estoy de nuevo, todo andando, el único problema es que no puedo instalar libreoffice-bin porque me pide el poppler estable, ese es un serio problema, no hay libreoffice-bin de la versión testing...creo que la única solución es compilar cruzado con mi pc y generar el paquete binario del libreoffice-4.3.5.2.para esta pequeña.

 # uname -a

Linux pc-notebook 3.18.2-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 10 22:37:13 ART 2015 x86_64 AMD C-60 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Saludos

----------

## tuxtor

 *colo-des wrote:*   

> Aquí estoy de nuevo, todo andando, el único problema es que no puedo instalar libreoffice-bin porque me pide el poppler estable, ese es un serio problema, no hay libreoffice-bin de la versión testing...creo que la única solución es compilar cruzado con mi pc y generar el paquete binario del libreoffice-4.3.5.2.para esta pequeña.
> 
>  # uname -a
> 
> Linux pc-notebook 3.18.2-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 10 22:37:13 ART 2015 x86_64 AMD C-60 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Aunque no este relacionado al thread, poppler + libreoffice son conocidos por aumentar el calentamiento global en ~ xD 

http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2015/01/poppler-is-contributing-to-global.html

----------

## Mercurioneo

A mi la primera vez me llevó más de 1 día, pero hice un fichero dejando constancia de todo lo que hacía y si lo tengo que hacer ahora me llevaría 3 horas.

----------

## Luciernaga

Depende de la máquina que utilices ... en mi caso he tardado desde cuatro horas en un equipo servidor super rápido hasta cuatro días en un PC obsoleto ... como digo ... depende

 :Shocked: 

----------

## amulet_linux

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Algunos posibles hits!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkKElaYBNFY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBS5RC-CQxw

 

excelente videos, estaba buscando algo así

----------

